# Melted wax ring



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Never thought it to be possible, heard of it happening through BS talk but no concrete evidence. This house last year had a guest house with a high heat loss. Ended up setting the boiler to 130 degrees which is extremely rare. Never go above 115 degrees or 110 with geo. The guest house also has a modulating floor which is not typical. No damage was done. 


















Bought these rings so I could inspect them. The korky and the green ring feel susceptible to cleaning chemicals that might be used in toilet. The Fernco uses a sealant to attach to the bowl which could also melt. Going with the fluidmaster.. 

Solar needed to be purged as the station was leaking. I have never installed one solar pump station that has not leaked with in a year. All compression joints and packing nuts need tightening after the first 6 months of running. Took a few pics.. 

solar panels mounted on top of guest house. They heat domestic and hot tub. 



















Something missing on that gas line?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So the stool was hooked to the hot side? I've seen that before, but never melted wax. Any easy way to hook up to cold?

I have one customer who's water runs off solar, their purge lines, PVC, are so warped between j-hooks it's insane!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not use putty and walk away? I do it all the time so long as the flange is 1/4" above the floor.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> So the stool was hooked to the hot side? I've seen that before, but never melted wax. Any easy way to hook up to cold?
> 
> I have one customer who's water runs off solar, their purge lines, PVC, are so warped between j-hooks it's insane!


No, the radiant floor melted it. Read the post, one of the only boilers I have set to 130. It is a modular floor and reacts much faster than infloor gypcrete or concrete. 

whomever installed that solar system did it wrong.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Why not use putty and walk away? I do it all the time so long as the flange is 1/4" above the floor.


Flange is flush with the floor. Never heard of putty before. Customer is very important and I cannot play around.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Clean off the old flange 100 %, use 1 hr shower ready silicone to adhere a spacer to the flange then use an extra set of closet nuts preferably ones that don't stick to a magnet, and tapcon or stainless steel screw it to the floor and set the bowl. If the flange is 1/4" above the floor-there's waaaaaaay less chance of a leak ever happening. Just test fit the bowl on the spacer(s) to make sure it's not too high. And when your done squeeze some caulk through all the flange, bolt holes. Radiant heat isn't gonna melt plumbers putty. Spacers are 3$ at hd and they look like this


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

uh... why not just use a sponge gasket...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plastic flanges don't hold their shape when tightened and will always be unreliable. I don't care how good you think it's screwed down. They will always flex when tightened. Putty will fill any uneven voids and doesn't care if the elbow is level or not.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Plastic flanges don't hold their shape when tightened and will always be unreliable. I don't care how good you think it's screwed down. They will always flex when tightened. Putty will fill any uneven voids and doesn't care if the elbow is level or not.


And you dont think a sponge gasket will fill said gaps?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It takes a trained pro to use the right sponge gasket the first time. Or you could just use putty once and have a Beer!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought this site was for plumbing professionals...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

...- ( . )( . )-... U did not just go there hahahaha


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

A toilet carefully set on putty will more than likely outlive us and our children. Grout it with some adhesive grout and the only way that toilet will ever leak is if you hit it with a hammer haha

Ive only seen those fernco horns used once and I have to tell you, It was a struggle to pull that toilet. Rock solid. The adhesive was very impressive as well.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I use the geeen gasket.. 15 times a week. I habe extream confidence in them. Not one leak... yet. A lot of the plumbing suppliers here are carrying them.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Those spacers to ke seem like a great liabality. If u are stacking 2 or 3 of them the sewage needs to pass through them. And they are not approved piping.. And if you need spacers... you need to raise the flang...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Use some Loctite Hi-Temp RTV, good to 600 deg.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you want to mess with someone, oh like an a$$hole contractor doing his own house, this works great, and use generously while setting toilets or pedestal sinks or anything that might have to come apart down the road..
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-...y-VOC-Construction-Adhesive-1390599/202020479


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Spam much?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

He's a spammer youtuber not a plumber. Reported him and he's still here.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I use the green gasket. Daily. On Long Island there are a lot of radiant floors with natural stone. between the heat and its porosity you will see the discoloration in the tile. hand had 1 leak yet. If for some reason you need to take the bowl off within the same. it can easily be used.


----------

